# The Scary Fish Thread



## Johnny Thunder

*Giant catfish scares tourists*

http://oldstersview.wordpress.com/2006/09/12/giant-catfish-scares-tourists/


----------



## grapegrl

I live near a large man-made lake and have always heard stories of gigantic catfish that live in the depths close to the dam. Man-sized catfish...and catfish will eat _anything_... *shudder*


----------



## morgan8586

where's my fishing pole?


----------



## palerider44magg

IV SEEN A MAN - EATTING CAT FISH..............iv eattin a cow


----------



## BudMan

Man, that's like what 7 feet long?!! Sure it's not a shark, "Hooper, hurry up with that barrel!"
"Don't wait for me, Quint!!!"


----------



## BuriedAlive

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## pyro

to hell with the fishing pole ---get some tnt


----------



## slightlymad

That critter dune be a biggin gonna be needin my trusty double ot


----------



## BudMan

Is this great or what?! I finally found a place to use all of the old movie lines that I have stored in my demented skull, and you guys recognize them! Most people just give me strange looks (but that could be from the blood dripping down my chin). One more........
"Smile you Son of a...BAANG!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

**Nails on a chalkboard : Screeeeeee!***

I'm not talking about treasure boating or game sailing. I'm talking about catfishing!

You want him caught? I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, Chief. I'll find him for three but I'll catch him and kill him ...for ten.

(sings)..Fare well and a–dieu to you fair Spanish ladies Fare well and a-dieu to you ladies of Spain
For we’ve received orders to sail to old England 
And hope very shortly to see you a-gain...


----------



## slightlymad

We may know the lines but they are still classic


----------



## BudMan

Hey Doc, you may be more demented than me, or should it be I.


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! I've been called worse!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do tell...do tell... LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm sure we've ALL been called worse!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*Giant Stingray Found!*

The largest stingray ever found so far was dragged onboard a boat by 13 men. » Weighs nearly 800 pounds!










http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/92308/?fp=1


----------



## Don Givens

Amazing catch but this last part of the story sounds like some kinda creepy romance novel.

"After she had been towed to the bank she was duly marked and returned to the river whence she unwillingly came. Welch gave her a farewell smooch, then spent the rest of the day with a cold beer and memories of her. "


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see she was a catch and release. (To populate the world with giant killer sting rays)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those guys look like midgets next to her.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks for posting that.... I love that kinda stuff


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm into cryptozoology myself, Bobzilla. Can you imagine the tales of a giant stingray that scientists have poo-pooed as tall tales?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Face it, they just didnt have enough tartar sauce on hand. I am very glad they turned it loose.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thats insane. good to here they didnt kill it


----------



## mattjfishman

Wow, i love fish! This is great! lol


----------



## TheEvilSquire

Imagine getting shived by it's tail! Ouchie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Reel Big Fish fo' real*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100309/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_big_fish


----------



## The Creepster

now just need to find some lemon heat the tank up and have some poached buttkiss


----------



## RoxyBlue

Free Buttkiss!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I just named the salmon I am eating for dinner buttkiss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Giant herring!*



This guy caught an 11-foot herring off the coast of Sweden....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100512/sc_afp/swedenanimalfishoffbeat_20100512103332

That be a big 'un!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, now you might be able to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with that herring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You could cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with that herring:googly:

Okay, Spooky1 and I posted the exact same response at the same time - that is SO eerie!:jol:


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> You could cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with that herring:googly:
> 
> Okay, Spooky1 and I posted the exact same response at the same time - that is SO eerie!:jol:


That is why you guys are a great pair - you think alike


----------



## debbie5

I got a bony fish fer ya....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*30 lb goldfish caught*

That's a whole lotta goldfish.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...l-Biagini-catches-massive-30lbs-goldfish.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one I believe - the sasquatch story, not so much:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I caught a carp almost that big once. Maybe I should have painted it orange and alerted the press.


----------



## The Creepster

I once caught a fish THIS BIG


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow I would have sworn he was dead when I flushed him.


----------



## Night Watchman

For any Simpsons fans out there, I think that is General Sherman.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i don't know if i believe that or not...don't know if its a photoshop or not


----------



## The Pod

See what happens with you over feed your goldfish!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gross. A fish "with human teeth" attacked some dude.

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Fish_with_human_teeth_bit_angler


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those teeth would be great for a prop:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Anyone in SC missing some dentures?


----------

